

C# in 2012, here's a summary - fekberg
http://fekberg.com/2013/01/08/2012-was-an-amazing-year-heres-a-summary/

======
forgotAgain
Not really C# in 2012. Just this fellow's blog in 2012.

------
Toshio
I looked inside, I saw the words "most valuable", I immediately flagged.

This is a walled-garden developer screaming over the wall, demanding we pay
more attention to him and his favorite technologies.

~~~
joshka
I do not think walled-garden means what you think it means.

